
Show HN: Tranquility Calendar - anoopelias
https://anoopelias.github.io/tranquility-calendar/
======
xd1936
This seems like a rebrand on the International Fixed Calendar[1] proposed in
1902. The idea was to shorten every month down to 28 days create a 13th month,
and have the last day of the year be an international "Year Day" holiday.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar)

~~~
anoopelias
Exactly!

Please note Tranquility Calendar itself was proposed in 1989. This is just a
web representation of it.

------
josh_fyi
But it's a _solar_ calendar!

If you are going to make a calendar that's all about the moon, find a way to
make it lunar or lunisolar!

~~~
anoopelias
Good point!

When this was proposed in 1989 [1], I think the intention was to get people to
use it a bit! So it helps being close to Gregorian Calendar.

Though it didn't catch on, still an interesting proposal.

[1]
[https://www.webcitation.org/6WtW38bAU](https://www.webcitation.org/6WtW38bAU)

~~~
jacobush
I would have enjoyed Newton for one of the months, maybe replacing Archimedes.

~~~
anoopelias
I would have liked Newton on it too. Nothing against Archimedes though.. :)

------
mannykannot
I see that this calendar repeats the Gregorian 'mistake' (at least as some
people see it) of having no year zero.

------
Tzela
I know that complaining about typos is boring, but Neil Armstrong is
consequently spelled Amstrong. Is this intentional? He's in the center of the
whole calendar.

~~~
anoopelias
Thanks for that! Fixed now. :P

Not intentional, I guess I had it always wrong.

------
brianzelip
This is great! Reading the Wikipedia article on the calendar helped my
understanding of what's going on a lot. Glad you added the Gregorian calendar
option for translating between our dominant calendar and this.

~~~
anoopelias
Thank you!

> Glad you added the Gregorian calendar option for translating between our
> dominant calendar and this.

Guess I couldn't do that well a justice to the mobile layout.

------
johnchristopher
I could see this taking off if month names are closer to local
particularities.

------
HNLurker2
Yung doesn't belong on the calendar.

------
mrleinad
Too bad the original proposal didn't include references to Russian astronauts,
even when Russians were first to many achievements. Guess it was impossible at
the time to think about including the USSR in anything, or they'd risk being
seen as communists.

------
satnam14
How the fuck people have so much time on their hands?

